
Optimizing long-running queries with New Relic - craigkerstiens
http://devblog.thinkthroughmath.com/blog/2013/02/27/optimizing-long-running-queries-with-new-relic/
======
mattvanhorn
full disclosure: (I work for New Relic now)

I've also used New Relic developer mode to identify requests that have too
many queries, and optimize them. At my last job I cut the queries on the
homepage by 75% this way. I also used it to look at GC, tuned that, and cut
the total response time by about 80%

